# My pics



## chunkymonkey (Jul 10, 2006)

After reading this board for months, I'm considering putting together my own paysite. I wanted to test the waters before investing in a camera though, so here are some pics.

Tell me what you think! 

View attachment 10-07-06_2151.jpg


View attachment 10-07-06_2159.jpg


----------



## Markt (Jul 10, 2006)

Pretty nice curves! Love to see more of those hips...


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 10, 2006)

Your face and overall look are going to have as much to do with paysite viability as your breasts/belly... so I think you might want to give some other pictures to get a more realistic idea. 

Good luck!


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jul 11, 2006)

i agree with AM, we need more pics.


----------



## love dubh (Jul 11, 2006)

Disembodied shots don't do it for me. :/


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jul 11, 2006)

Thankyou very much! I will be taking some more pictures tomorrow so please take the time to have a look - i promise hips........and more importantly full facial pictures!!! It was only because taking pictures with camera on phone and with having both my breasts and belly in it there was no room for my face!!


----------



## Blueyedevil173 (Jul 11, 2006)

Instead of asking "do you guys think I'm hot enough for a paysite?" if I were you, I'd be thinking of how you will distinguish your new site from the others. Thanks to the enlightened nature of the internet, we now have literally _thousands_ of beautiful, sexy, bbw's from which to choose. If you truly want a successful site, make it one that nobody has seen before. Specialize. Corner a market. Just make sure to find a niche, and your subscriptions never shall wane.

How will you present yourself on your site? Will you be a goddess, giving us a little at a time, all the while making us beg for more? Or will you be overjoyed to be on your own paysite, flooding us with daily updates, blogs, personal forum responses etc...? Will you take requests? How much of your body are you comfortable with showing? Will you be hardore like Candy Godiva, or sweet and innocent like Plumpprincess? 

I guess all I'm saying is, whatever you do, just put some heart and soul and a personal touch on it, and your public will find you.

Cheers!


----------



## Seth Warren (Jul 11, 2006)

Headless women scare me.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Jul 12, 2006)

Would love to see your head n rest of your bod, but from what i see you have a nice chest


----------

